# Noxivol



## stylus187 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ive been using Noxivol from CTD labs for about two weeks now. I can honestly say that I like this N.O. enhancing supplement. Ive been using N.O. products for about 7 years off and on, and this one is a winner. I get a solid focused pump with good energy and no jitters, since its not loaded with caffeine. It contains a decent ammount of beta alanine which helps compliment the akg, and arginine. I give this a better reccomendation then no explode, nanox9 hardcore, or any of the MRI products or VPX products. It produces a nice clean solid focused pump.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 11, 2010)

I think Dark Geared God (formerly know as the The Situation) says it best...


----------



## stylus187 (Oct 15, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> Ive been using Noxivol from CTD labs for about two weeks now. I can honestly say that I like this N.O. enhancing supplement. Ive been using N.O. products for about 7 years off and on, and this one is a winner. I get a solid focused pump with good energy and no jitters, since its not loaded with caffeine. It contains a decent ammount of beta alanine which helps compliment the akg, and arginine. I give this a better reccomendation then no explode, nanox9 hardcore, or any of the MRI products or VPX products. It produces a nice clean solid focused pump.


REVISED.... Sincerely, I  like this supplement. Its very clean, and I really get a focused workout with energy and a solid pump.


----------

